# How long does braided line last?



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

I got some new fireline for Christmas and replaced the line on 2 reels. My other reels have braid that has been on 7 or 8 years. How long does it last?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

As far as normal wear and tear or regular fishing, not only is the first braid I ever bought still on the reels I put it on, but some that I removed from a reel to lower the lbtest is wrapped around a leader spool so I can use it again when I need it.

Unless it gets abraded due to a toothy critter or fishing some rocks, I've seen no degradation whatsoever throughout 5 years. I would feel confident using it for at least 10 years unless I see it start to fray.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

dudeondacouch said:


> As far as normal wear and tear or regular fishing, not only is the first braid I ever bought still on the reels I put it on, but some that I removed from a reel to lower the lbtest is wrapped around a leader spool so I can use it again when I need it.
> 
> Unless it gets abraded due to a toothy critter or fishing some rocks, I've seen no degradation whatsoever throughout 5 years. I would feel confident using it for at least 10 years unless I see it start to fray.


I agree if you don't see any problems with it keep using it ... I've had some for way more than 5 years and no problems ... it's just faded out which won't hurt a thing ... I actually think it's better after it's been used for a while ...


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you have a couple of empty reels you can reel the line onto one reel then another then back to the original reel. This will flip the line front to back and chances are even if the line is 2 or 3 years old the line will be like new again.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

ditto to those2 answers
i must have a dozen or more partial spools off braid that i use to top off and back reels.
some of it is older than dirt!
no problems with it at all.


----------



## Jarosh (Jun 29, 2010)

Aside from the obvious knicks and wear, I would also add that line used under higher drag ratings should be retired every few years. I've got the same braid on some surf rods that is over 6 years old (15lb test used with roughly 3-4lbs of drag). But I also have a jigging rig that I used for tuna that I change line every season (65-80lb used with 20-25lbs drag). I do reuse this retired line on my blue catfish setups, so nothing goes to waste.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

About two minuets at Cape Point.........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> About two minuets at Cape Point.........


 You use mono for trout and pups?? Stuff does last long enough that you get more than your money's worth of use from it...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Last season, I replaced ALL of my braid on my reels that went from 5-7 years. Didn't reall have to replace as it was still good. Just felt like it.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> You use mono for trout and pups?? Stuff does last long enough that you get more than your money's worth of use from it...


Yeah I use braid on all my small stuff that I use for saltwater up too 5000 size reels. Got it as backing on two shark reels. I was just making a funny at people putting it on a heaver and going to the Point!


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Since I have a 1500 yard reel, I change it out every other time. First, look at the braid, is it discolored? is it fading? Is it coming undone? You can also rinse off your rod with fresh water if you are in salt. If you use very high quality braid, I would think you would be OK changing it out whenever you feel the time is right. Also consider what type of fish are you catching, are you using 50lb braid catching 15lb fish? Then don't worry too much. Change it out more offten if you are catching 50lb fish with 50 braid. My 2 cents


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

1500 yards every other time......darn you must have more than 2 cents


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I think he meant he has a 1500yd _spool_, but still. Changing your line out every other time you fish is way too often for the likes of me.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

For bullred it lasts forever cause he can't catch fish anyway   BTW, when did you move from Rhodestown to Topsail?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a Shimano Stradic Aero 200 with spider wire from 1994 that I only use in freshwater. I don't fish fresh water much or spinning reels for that matter but the line is still fine. Faded but not frayed or weak.

John


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have 3 catfish outfits with 40lb spiderwire in them. The oldest one is at least 8 years old and the knot to the swivel has not been retied since it was new. the other 2 are younger, but the same with them. And these are not fingerling outfits either. Every one of them have multiple cats over 20lbs caught on them. I am going to see how long it takes for it to break! And I fish in Pee Dee River between 74 bridge and the powerhouse, so they are used in rocks. If anyone ever figures out how long, let me know.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Have you guys seen the no name braid for sale on ebay? Wondering if it is worth giving it a shot.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

You get what you pay for.

And in that case, you get crappy line that takes 3 weeks to ship from China and may or may not even arrive.

Look down the page on the left and click the "US Only" box, and watch all that line disappear from the results.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

dialout said:


> Have you guys seen the no name braid for sale on ebay? Wondering if it is worth giving it a shot.


I've used it, it works. Almost no surface coating on it so it is not as smooth as some other brands and the weave is not as tight but it seems just as strong as any other brand I have tried. This was the 6lb braid.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I realise you get what you pay for. I was just wondering if it was suffix or something made overseas and they where selling it without the branding. I need to get a bunch of diffent reels respooled this year, and was considering doing it myself pretrip...or just taking them to TW's like always and get them filled there.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok let me figure it out... fishing with a $150 reel on a $150 rod and hooked into a fish of a lifetime on $10 line because you were to cheap to buy $30 line....priceless.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

speckhunter80 said:


> Ok let me figure it out... fishing with a $150 reel on a $150 rod and hooked into a fish of a lifetime on $10 line because you were to cheap to buy $30 line....priceless.


 I'll just keep buying fireline,most times it outlast the dern reel anyway...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> I'll just keep buying fireline,most times it outlast the dern reel anyway...


Yuppers ... more than once I've took it off one worn out reel and put it on another one ....


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Kenny, I used fireline for years. Then went to PowerPro. Reason being, the fireline seemed to be flatter and with most of my fishing with lite line and lures, the trebles seemed to hang in the fireline more[talking # 6 and 8 trebles] and you couldn't get them out without damanging the line. It was and is one good line, just not for every application. And none goes to waste since I use it to tie jigs. PP in 2/10 and 6/20 are a good freshwater, or salt, application for multiple casts. But that's just me.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I use PowerPro, Sufix Performance Braid (Neon Fire color because it's dirt cheap on ebay), and Jerry Brown. (With Jerry Brown being the best, but I haven't tried the new PP Slick 8)

I still have every bit of braid I've ever bought, save for a few yards cut off when splicing, reknotting etc. I think I've got a reel spooled with half a dozen different sections of braid uni'd together, and it performs perfectly.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Wd the Fireline Crystal is round, the regular stuff is flat.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes, I mean I have a 1500 yard spool that I use to respool my lines ever 2nd or 3rd time I go. When I run out I am switching to something other than PP, I do not like it. I suggest to try suffix or there is something they advertise on the fishing channel called XP Pro Braid I would like to try. Too many people, (including me) have reported defective Power Pro line. 

Guys, don't go with cheap ebay no name line. Believe me, if your time is valuable then why would you risk losing the fish of your life. Also, you will be wondering what could have caused your line to snap....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> Wd the Fireline Crystal is round, the regular stuff is flat.


 I use both crystal for small stuff and original smoke fireline for the big stuff.. Both work well,been using the smoke since it came out.. If it is flat,then I guess flat is what I like cause it works great...


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Had a 6500 baitrunner with 65# PP. It got brittle after about 3 years. I dont know why but you could not even tie a knot without it breaking. Havent used PP since. Switched to fireline and no issues since


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Did you leave it in the sun? I've got 65# PP that still feels slick after several trips.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> I use both crystal for small stuff and original smoke fireline for the big stuff.. Both work well,been using the smoke since it came out.. If it is flat,then I guess flat is what I like cause it works great...


I love the crystal because when I fish for the schoolies I need to see the line in the lights to avoid the hangs, but I can attest the smoke works good after fishing with you this summer!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> I use both crystal for small stuff and original smoke fireline for the big stuff.. Both work well,been using the smoke since it came out.. If it is flat,then I guess flat is what I like cause it works great...


With you on the Original Smoke Fireline. Been using it since around 88 or 89. 6lb and 10lb. Crystal is great in the winter when the water is clear.


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Going into my 4th season with the current batch of power pro that my 6500B reels are spooled up with. No issues so far. I also use Tuff-line XP which I really like on my smaller spinners. It is just a bit more supple than PP right off the spool and I had absolutely no issues with it last year. I have fireline on another of my smaller spinners and it is OK - faded out real fast but otherwise no problems. Hoping to get another season or 3 out of my PP before I have to respool.


----------

